# Need advise? bees have to go!



## Slow Drone (Apr 19, 2014)

Nothing to lose other than your time and trouble. It's worth a try, might luck out and have some success with it. If you have the equipment why not? The new owner is going to destroy them anyways. To bad I'm pretty busy right now I'm only an hour south of you. When are you planning on doing it? I wouldn't hesitate it how be good experience for you. Best part is you won't have to worry about tearing stuff up.


----------



## mbevanz (Jul 23, 2012)

I would not allow them anywhere near my otherwise healthy colonies.


----------



## Mr.Beeman (May 19, 2012)

Remove and rubberband everything into a lang and feed, feed, feed.
Nothing to lose here.


----------



## Tenbears (May 15, 2012)

mbevanz said:


> I would not allow them anywhere near my otherwise healthy colonies.


 Why Not? do you know something about those be we don't?

KENTUCKYJEFF:
September cut outs that far north are dicey at best. But some times you got to do what you got to do. Be forewarned the bees will be very defensive at this time of year.They will not go quietly. 
Save every ounce of honey you can band even the smallest piece of filled comb into frames. place them in a hive and feed all the 2 to 1 syrup they will take once the flow stops. if you have the resources snatch a frame of honey from each of your hives and build a second box for these bees. place fondant above the brood chamber, It will be touch and go but you will be giving them their best chance. I had the exact same situation last September, except there were 7 hives in the building. All but one made the winter. And that one probably would have if I had more frames of honey to bolster the hive with. 

Again I want to advise you those bees May be plane old mean. not by nature but by circumstance, they have winter stores to protect, to them it is life or death of the hive. Don't place them too near people.


----------



## mbevanz (Jul 23, 2012)

Would hate to find out later. Removing to isolation yard for evaluation would be my choice.


----------



## Colino (May 28, 2013)

kentuckyjeff said:


> My neighbor told me about some feral bees that had moved into an old church out in the country. So, I go to look for them. When I get there I meet a man that is buying the property, he says would be great if I want the bees remove them. Problem is he says as soon as he gets the deed he will be tearing down the church. Was hoping to let them overwinter there and remove in the spring. Not possible they have to go soon. What is best thing to do with them at this time of year? We live in western Kentucky have about maybe 6 weeks till frost. I have 1top bar and 5 langs. Should I add to another colony, put in nuc, deep of there own, maybe try to deconstruct the hive were they are and use there stores pollen comb and rubberband into deep frames??????????????? don't know whats best. Advise please? thanks.


I thought I read a thread on here where a guy just cut out a chunk of wall with the hive in it and moved the hive that way. If the owner is going to tear down the church anyway could it be an option?
Colino


----------



## mathesonequip (Jul 9, 2012)

it is up to you. if a friend in my area asked me I would suggest finding a large chalk board and writing on it 100 times "I am sorry but I am too busy now"


----------



## Danpa14 (Jun 12, 2013)

Colino said:


> I thought I read a thread on here where a guy just cut out a chunk of wall with the hive in it and moved the hive that way. If the owner is going to tear down the church anyway could it be an option?
> Colino


Yeah, if possible . If it is just one 16" wall section, take a sawzall to it and remove wall section as one piece.


----------



## Michael Bush (Aug 2, 2002)

If you have drawn comb to give them and you feed them a lot, they may get some stored away by the time winter sets in.

I like the idea of cutting the section of wall out and doing the cutout in the spring...


----------



## kentuckyjeff (Jan 26, 2012)

thanks for all the advise. I have done a few cut-outs and can deal with aggressive bees pretty good. great thoughts about removing a section of the wall hadn't thought of that , that's part of why I ask to hear someone eles thoughts. goning to do cut out this wkend. will let you guys know how turn out. thanks


----------



## Cleo C. Hogan Jr (Feb 27, 2010)

I did one of these at Upton Kentucky back about 2002. They were tearing down an old house. I cut a 4 ft X 4 ft section (used a chain saw) which included all the colony. The inside was paneling, the outside was rubber shingles over 6 inch board sheeting. we cut the section with a chain saw, carried it to a trailer, then centered it on a trailer, with ropes, holding the section in it's original position. When I got it home I drove steel posts on each side to hold it upright, in its original position and, let it go through the Winter. Did the cutout in the Spring. The 4 X 4 section probably weighed 250+ pounds, but, it is doable. We did not attempt to screen off the bees, and I know we left some bees behind, and some left in transit, but, enough stayed in the wall to make it through the Winter.

cchoganjr


----------

